# 1964 IMPALA REAR DISC BRAKE KIT THAT CLEARS 13X7'S



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

LOOKING FOR A 1964 IMPALA REAR DISC BRAKE KIT THAT CLEARS 13X7'S WITH ZERO OFFSET PLEASE POST INFO...AND PICS...THANKS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont think there is even a front kit made to clear 13s with zero offset.....


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ok never mind about the offset what about a kit that just clears 13x7s


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hit up last minute customs on here. they can help you with everything. im running a versaille rear end but there are other kit options out there.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ANY MORE INFO...OR LINKS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ANYONE GOT SOME MORE INFO...ON A BOLT ON KIT?


----------



## josebdz (Nov 6, 2007)

Abs brakes inc. Has a bolt on kit that clears 13s with 0 offset


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.performanceonline.com/Stock-Spindle-Disc-Brake-Conversion-Kits-c-974/:thumbsup:


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

josebdz said:


> Abs brakes inc. Has a bolt on kit that clears 13s with 0 offset


X2 they work great too


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

Classic performance parts sells a zero offset disc brake kit


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

X3 on abs brakes:thumbsup:
http://www.abspowerbrake.com/maincatalog_frameset002.html


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIES...


----------



## thepowdercoater (Aug 30, 2012)

Try ecklers late great chevy i used there front disc kit works great i asked him if the rear kit would clear my d's with skirts on he said yes there tech guys are real good about answering questions to good luck homie


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

46'Areosedan said:


> X3 on abs brakes:thumbsup:
> http://www.abspowerbrake.com/maincatalog_frameset002.html


 13" rotors WILL NOT clear 13" Dayton style wheels


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Abs has a kit for lowriders.


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

This is the kit I'm talking about if you are going to run wire wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

46'Areosedan said:


> View attachment 672782
> 
> This is the kit I'm talking about if you are going to run wire wheels:thumbsup:


That's a nice kit!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Does this work with the stock rear or do u need a shortened rear? I understand they"ll fit 13's but will they tuck?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

That's why I bought a Versailles


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

plank said:


> Does this work with the stock rear or do u need a shortened rear? I understand they"ll fit 13's but will they tuck?


Well they do have a part number for a stock rear end. I would assume that this would work for a shortened rear end.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

^^^^ Still in business?

:dunno:


----------

